# Kann durch Nikotin der Pc ins Pc Paradies Fliegen



## Bruce112 (26. Mai 2009)

Hi 

hab ne Antec Three Hundert ,und wollte mal Fragen ob man den Pc dursch nikotin Zerstören kann .

Und ich hab den Netzteil so eingebaut das der lüfter nach oben schaut .

sollte ich den nach unten drehen ,weil ich hab ne gtx 260 warme luft wird sowiso nach draußen befördert .

Der Netzteil zieht ja den kalten luft wieder praktisch nach draußen ,durch den Front lüfter .

Hab ich recht ja oder ja !


----------



## niLe (26. Mai 2009)

> hab ne Antec Three Hundert ,und wollte mal Fragen ob man den Pc dursch nikotin Zerstören kann .


 
Bisher sind noch keine PCs bekannt, die an Nikotinvergiftung gestorben sind.

Nochmal in verständlich bitte o.0


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2009)

Der Rauch von Zigaretten klebt, und das macht die Reinigung schwerer soweit ich weiß^^
P.S: Der Frontlüfter pustet für gewöhnlich kalte Luft rein.


----------



## derLordselbst (26. Mai 2009)

Es Kann! Nikotin bildet zusammen mit Staub eine üble, klebrige Schmutzschicht. Das ist Gift für Lüfter. Ich habe zweimal erlebt, dass bei PCs von Kettenrauchern die Netzteile abgeraucht sind. Dort konnten die Lüfter kaum noch drehen. Allerdings waren die beiden so starke Raucher, dass sogar die ausgebauten Netzteile bei mir auf den Balkon mussten. Die verpesteten die ganze Wohnung.


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Es Kann! Nikotin bildet zusammen mit Staub eine üble, klebrige Schmutzschicht. Das ist Gift für Lüfter. Ich habe zweimal erlebt, dass bei PCs von Kettenrauchern die Netzteile abgeraucht sind. Dort konnten die Lüfter kaum noch drehen. Allerdings waren die beiden so starke Raucher, dass sogar die ausgebauten Netzteile bei mir auf den Balkon mussten. Die verpesteten die ganze Wohnung.



Das fällt aber einfach unter unsachgemässe Behandlung, mann muss nen Rechner halt ab und zu mal säubern.

Nikotin macht das ganze nur etwas ekliger da der Staub ein wenig zusammen matscht.

Aber ich bin selbst ein relativ starker raucher und hatte selbst noch nie Probleme mit sowas.

MfG DanielX


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich hatte selbst mal einen Rechner, da konnte sich der CPU Lüfter nicht mehr drehen, und roch extremst nach Rauch.

Ausserdem habe ich das gerade gemerkt, als meine 88GT mit etwas klbrigen Lüfter zu mir kam.
Vorgestern abend habe ich sie deshalb ordfentlich gereinigt.
Die ehemals weissen Lüfterblätter bleiben aber trotz reinigung gelb.


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Mai 2009)

Besser die lüfter ins Essig reiniger eintauchen .1tag liegen lassen .

nur danach stinkt die ganze gehäuse .


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. Mai 2009)

Defekte allein durch Nikotin? Nein! Nur werden Teile die damit in Kontakt kommen, mit der Zeit sehr unschön! Klare Lüfter z.Bsp. bekommen eine unschöne gelbbraune "Farbnote" Lüftergitter ebenfalls, allso alles wo der Luftstom mit dem Nikotin entlang strömt. Aber ich denke das der Teer noch seinen Teil dazu beiträgt.

Auf dem Bild ist es bei dem Lüftergitter in der Seitenwand sehr gut zu erkennen. Ebenso sieht man es ganz besonders gut an der Stabilisierungsstrebe wie sie verfärbt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also in regelmässigen Abständen alles gut reinigen...


----------



## CarnivorFux (27. Mai 2009)

Bisheriger GAU der mir in der Sache untergekommen ist:

starker Raucher, Katzenbesitzer und Aschenbecher steht vor dem PC, der auf dem Tisch
steht (auf dem Desktop war ein Bild von der Katze, wie sie auf der Tastatur sitzt, als Wallpaper...
Kippen auf einem Wallpaper...)

Wie auch immer - PC stürzt immer wieder ab. Ursache:

Frontlüfter 120mm zieht den ZigarettenQualm und Katzenhaare rein. Der CPU Lüfter fängt es auf
und backt es auf dem P4 zu einem festen Brei... *no comment*
Staubsaugen half nicht. Lüfter abgemacht und das Zeug in einem Stück (!!!) abgezogen.
Wie ne GummiPlatte mit Haaren... vielleicht kennt noch jemand diese GummiHände aus den 
YPS Heften...so war das, nur mit Haaren von der Mmm.....Katze....
Bäh...zum Glück gibts EinwegGummiHandschuhe und Staubschutzmasken.


----------



## derLordselbst (27. Mai 2009)

Für mich ist es auch schon ein Hardware-Versagen, wenn ein Netzteil so stinkt, dass es nicht mal mehr in einer Nichtraucher / Wenigraucher-Wohnung gelagert werden kann.

Da hat man dann auch keine Lust mehr es irgendwie zu säubern.^^


----------



## tobi757 (27. Mai 2009)

PC von rauchenden Frauen sind schlimm ^^ 

Ich hab so einen mal sauber gemacht und das waren nur noch dicke klebrige Klumpen drin, in denen hängen sehr lange Haare  

Mit nem kleinen Spachtel konnte man das dann von den Luftschlitzen und dem CPU-Kühler abkratzen...


----------



## Happy Chicken (3. Juni 2009)

Also auch ich bin starker Raucher (heißt min. 1/2 Schachtel täglich neben dem PC),
habe aber bisher noch keine Probleme damit gehabt.
Dass kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich meinen NZXT Lexa einmal in der Woche abstaube (innen und außen) und auch sonst sauber halte.

Kenne allerdings auch Typen die ihren Rechner noch nie geputzt haben  und trotzdem keine Probleme damit haben. 

Denke deshalb, dass es nicht nur auf die Anzahl der Zigaretten, sondern besonders auf eine *REGELMÄßIGE* Reinigung und die Anzahl der Lüfter die den Rauch aufsaugen können ankommt.


----------



## derLordselbst (3. Juni 2009)

Äh, ich glaube unter starker Raucher verstehen wir unterschiedliche Mengen, Happy Chicken. Eine halbe Schachtel ist aus meiner Sicht ein normaler Raucher.^^

Ein starker Raucher hat gelbe Finger trotz Filterzigaretten, die ganze Wohnung und jeder Gegenstand riecht nach Rauch und man hat das Gefühl, dass er plötzlich ungewohnt viele Hände hat, wenn er mal nicht raucht...

Mit einer Zigarette pro Woche liege ich dagegen wohl weit am unteren Ende der Skala.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juni 2009)

O.k., habe jetzt meinen Aschenbecher etwas weiter von meinem Notebook platziert.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Juni 2009)

Hehe...


----------



## PIXI (4. Juni 2009)

ich gehe zum rauchen immer auf den balkon...

aber mein kollege nicht und der raucht noch mehr wie ich, eines abends war ich mal bei ihm 
um ein paar bierchen zu kippen und das übliche pc-gefasel (das war so eine komische session)...
nach ein paar pullen mehr standen wir zwei vor seinem rechner und qualmten den pc voll, um 
den airflow zu prüfen

aber er hat wirklich keine probs wegen verstopften kühler oder lüfter, aber
gelblich werden die teile schon.

gruß PIX


----------



## On/OFF (4. Juni 2009)

@Pixi --- airflow


----------



## KoRsE (4. Juni 2009)

Ich war mal bei nem Kumpel auf einer LAN in einer kleinen Wohnung, da haben von 5 Leuten 4 geraucht. Ich hab danach meinen Rechner wieder in meine Nichtraucherwohnung gebracht und ihn angemacht und mir kam fast das kotzen.

Das Plastik hatte sich so mit dem Qualm vollgesaugt (gerade die Lüfter), dass es 3 Tage gedauert hat, bis der PC aufgehört hat zu stinken...

Gruß


----------



## Masterwana (4. Juni 2009)

Wie schon gesagt wurde können Teer und Staub die Kühler verkleben.

*Hier* könnt ihr Bilder dazu sehen.
Hab vor kurzem mal in den PC eines Arbeitskollegen geschaut: der 80er Lüfter ist schon zu 50% verklebt! 
 Meinem Kollegen wars egal!!!


----------



## Happy Chicken (5. Juni 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Äh, ich glaube unter starker Raucher verstehen wir unterschiedliche Mengen, Happy Chicken. Eine halbe Schachtel ist aus meiner Sicht ein normaler Raucher.^^
> 
> Ein starker Raucher hat gelbe Finger trotz Filterzigaretten, die ganze Wohnung und jeder Gegenstand riecht nach Rauch und man hat das Gefühl, dass er plötzlich ungewohnt viele Hände hat, wenn er mal nicht raucht...
> 
> Mit einer Zigarette pro Woche liege ich dagegen wohl weit am unteren Ende der Skala.



Sorry, dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe mit einer halben Schachtel meine ich nur die Menge die ich bei mir im Zimmer rauche. Meine täglicher Zigarettenbedarf liegt zwischen 30 - 40 Stk.


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Juni 2009)

oh doch voll krank ich hab mal sowas erlebt...

war auf ner lan, alles ganz normal wie immer^^
doch wies halt so ist, gesellt sich im laufe des abends auch mal ne shisha dazu. Die stand dann irgendwann auch mal vor meinem PC, hab ich mir nix dabei gedacht und schön weiter gezockt.
Am nächsten Tag daheim angekommen, PC angeschlossen, kam kein Bild. Alle Kabel überprüft, hmm alles drin, also auf zur Fehlersuche. Am Ende kam heraus das die Graka kaputt war, ob das aber jetzt durch die Shisha kam weis ich nicht, ich kanns mir aber nicht anders erklären. Zumindest hat Alternate die Graka ohne zicken ausgewechselt.


----------

